# Icelandic/Norwegian: rewild?



## Olwe

How would you say "rewild" in Icelandic or Norwegian? I want to say "the rewilded people" and I need "rewilded" in Icelandic or Norwegian.


----------



## sindridah

Uhh is that a word?


----------



## hanne

Could you please give us some more context? Like the sentence you want to use the word in, and some clarification of what it means.

PS. In the future, please remember to put the language of your question in the thread title.


----------



## sindridah

Do you mean from that album from Amazing baby?


----------



## Olwe

Indeed, I want a word in Icelandic or Norwegian that would describe people who have "gone back into nature" to become aboriginal again. Here we use the fairly new term "to rewild" or "rewilded" or "rewilding." Is there some way to express that in IS or N?


----------



## sindridah

Ok i guess me interpretion would be something like *endurvilltur*. That's a direct translation from rewild.


----------



## Olwe

So with *endurvilltur* you have *villtur* as "wild" and *endur* meaning something like "go back to" or return? What about *afvilltur*?


----------



## sindridah

No endur by itself is not used,  It's just some kind of combination form.

Endurfæddur: Reborn
Endursýna: replay
Endurtaka: repeat
 etc..

And no *afvilltur* doesn't make any sense


----------



## Tjahzi

Återförvildas?


----------



## Alxmrphi

> So with *endurvilltur* you have *villtur* as "wild" and *endur* meaning something like "go back to" or return? What about *afvilltur*?





> No endur by itself is not used,  It's just some kind of combination form.
> 
> Endurfæddur: Reborn
> Endursýna: replay
> Endurtaka: repeat
> etc..


*Endur- *is a bound morpheme (bundið myndan) in Icelandic.
It never occurs by itself (as Sindri said), but when used in words it does have that particular meaning, yes.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Mætti ég stinga upp á orðinu Náttúruhvarf sem nýyrði fyrir Rewilding.


----------

